# Year 12 seeking real-world answers



## crystalbreaker (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello, I just finished my HSC and was wondering which uni course to do.
Personally I would like to do a music course at the Con: Piano (classical) and Piano (jazz), but given its cost of whooping $21000 per year plus the non-existent income and usefulness of a music degree, I needed a new course.

I was thinking of doing Business... like Bachelor of Business Administration at Macquarie University or Bachelor of Business at UTS 

and my question is: does it matter which uni I go to, and is business that practical as people say? (some universities say $44000 per year for business graduates)

Thank you


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

If you want to get into sales/business, start from getting work. Your uni degree is useless without experience. Even a simple work like promotional (selling something) will give you some basic experience. As you progress through your career, you will find that only at some stage you will require uni qualifications.


----------



## accommodationplus (Feb 7, 2011)

take your gap year and get some real world experience.

It is up to you to decide your career and uni choice - otherwise it is like asking us to tell you what your favourite colour is....we cannot!!


----------



## mjones2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dexter said:


> If you want to get into sales/business, start from getting work. Your uni degree is useless without experience. Even a simple work like promotional (selling something) will give you some basic experience. As you progress through your career, you will find that only at some stage you will require uni qualifications.


That's right. You need to get some experience, to see how things are moving around before starting your own business. The sale domain is very complicated and you need to be strong to survive.


----------

